# New to me Toro 826 OXE hd w / Armorskids



## Midskier (Sep 17, 2018)

Long time lurker jr member thought I'd share 18/19 season find. Toro 826 OXE hd from 2012 or 13 for $400 yep $400, changed the oil, lubed here and there, wiped it down, added armorskids and waited for some snow.....she's a super easy handling beast. While my husky st224 did a fine job the trigger steering and power of the Toro are just a few levels higher.

Let it snow! :devil:

BKG


----------



## Areins11528 (Jan 30, 2019)

I have a 2017 928ohxe HD and I love it! I have used and owned a lot of blower's but the Toro is by far the best,someday I will get the 1432!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

how about some pictures of the OXE HDs. 

thanks


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a 2914 Toro 1128 OXE Power Max HD some day, I would like to have a 1428 just because it has power or I need a new toy...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice! Yeah, pics would be fun.


----------

